# World's biggest medical research laboratory planned for London



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Is the world's biggest true?
> The reason why there are few prize winners of Nobel Prize (Medicine, physiology Prize) in a Japanese is because Nobel Foundation does not read a Japanese article.


Any research worthy of a Nobel prize would certainly be published in English.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

mhays said:


> But that would cost at least twice the L 350 million figure.


It will probably cost a lot more than £350 million, and I should imagine the NIMR will have a lot of money to invest if they sell the 47 Acres they own at Mill Hill in London and the Temperance Hospital which they bought last year for £28 million, and which won't be required if this scheme goes ahead.

Funding -

Other monies will come from the Wellcome Trust, the second largest medical charity foundation in the world, with assets of £13.4 Billion or $26.8 Billion (USD).

http://www.wellcome.ac.uk/aboutus/index.html

The Wellcome Trust operates as an investment foundation and invests money in business (it tried to buy British Company Boots the Chemist ealier this year) with all 
profits going to it's medical research funding. The Wellcome Trust is also a registered charity and receives donations from the public every year, and as a charity it is largely tax
exempt.

The Wolfson Foundation is another charitable foundation based in London, which gives annually to bio-medical research - http://www.wolfson.org.uk/flash/home.htm

Other such Charitable Foundations which give to bio-medical research include the Nuffield Foundation, Gatsby Foundation, Sparks (Childrens Medical Research
Foundation) and Action - Medical Research - http://www.action.org.uk/giving/charitable_trusts.php 

In terms of the volume of support, the five largest are the Wellcome Trust, Cancer Research UK, the British Heart Foundation, the Arthritis Research Campaign 
and the Nuffield Foundation

The Medical Research Council have just had a Government Budget increase of £2 Billion ($4 Billion - USD) over the next three years.

http://education.guardian.co.uk/higher/research/story/0,,2187155,00.html

Cancer Research UK, is the result of an amalgamation of the UK cancer charitries in 2001/2, is one of the largest fundraising medical charities in Europe, it's income
was £423 million ($850 million USD) in 2005.

http://purepotential.org/recruitment/firms/partner-firms/cancer-research-uk

Whilst University College London may also contribute towards the scheme, as may neurological based charities such as parkinsons charities etc.

UCL Biomedical Faculty - http://www.ucl.ac.uk/biomedical-sciences/dandi/

There are also possible donations from the large pharma and bio-tech companies - some of which (GSK/AstraZeneca/Pfizer etc) I mentioned on the previous page.


US Pharma Companies such as Pfizer, also have big UK Research Plants such at the massive
facility at Sandwich in Kent in England - 390–acre site with 2.2 million–square–feet of facility space.

http://www.arup.com/industrial/project.cfm?pageid=5426


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

PresidentBjork said:


> This could be impressive in its own right. Maybe the Times lumped it's potential floor space with all the other medical buildings in that area, like those of University College London and Hospital. That part of town is stuffed with research buildings of some kind or another. It wouldn't be the first time The Times has made a bit of generalization, it's become more prone to them in recent years.


Good post - you are probably right, they may have included UCL/University College London Hospital and other sites - UCLH is one of the largest medical facilities in Europe and, Great Ormond Street Hospital and University College London, all of which according to the article are within walking distance. The article also makes mention of the Institute of Neurology and Wellcome's nearby HQ.

http://www.uclh.nhs.uk/About+UCLH/UCLH+fact+file/

UCLH is also one of the Governments new NHS BioMedical Research Centres.

http://www.nihr.ac.uk/infrastructure_research_centres.aspx



I should imagine the American National Institute of Health labs at Bethesda, Maryland are the largest in the world,
the NIH has an annual budget of $28 Billion ($14 Billion) - used to fund projects across Amnericas 3,000 Universities
and Colleges.

The UK has just over 100 Universities, with only around 20 belonging to the Russell Group of Research Intensive
Universities. These 20 Russell Group Universities do the bulk of UK University Research.

Either way it could be good news for London and London's universities and medical schools.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

how big is the one in Edmonton ?


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

ale26 said:


> how big is the one in Edmonton ?


The Edmonton Clinic will be over 1.8 million Square Feet.

I think the guy writing for 'The Times' may be slightly off his head, he claims in this article that the land being considered
for the new science centre is worth £50 Billion. :lol:

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/economics/pbr_2007/article2625650.ece


I think this is more likely to be what he was referring to rather than the one scheme at St Pancras.

http://www.genengnews.com/articles/chitem.aspx?aid=1501&chid=0

http://www.londonbiotechnology.co.uk/

Perhaps the NIMR could sell it's 47 Acres at Mill Hill to Bio-Techs to allow for more Lab Space in London.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

ale26 said:


> how big is the one in Edmonton ?


1.8~2.0 million sq. ft.

Basically, take Edmonton's tallest building (Manulife Place - 143 m/470 ft) and lay it on it's side.


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot (Mar 29, 2007)

can you say 28 days later?


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Xelebes said:


> 1.8~2.0 million sq. ft.
> 
> Basically, take Edmonton's tallest building (Manulife Place - 143 m/470 ft) and lay it on it's side.


Edmonton Clinic - 

http://www.capitalhealth.ca/NewsAndEvents/NewsReleases/2006/The_Edmonton_Clinic.htm


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Jaeger said:


> Edmonton Clinic -
> 
> http://www.capitalhealth.ca/NewsAndEvents/NewsReleases/2006/The_Edmonton_Clinic.htm


Article is from early 2006. They've tagged on a little more space since then - causing the construction estimate run up as high as 909 million dollars. Please consult the Edmonton Clinic Construction Thread in the GUD forum.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Xelebes said:


> Article is from early 2006. They've tagged on a little more space since then - causing the construction estimate run up as high as 909 million dollars. Please consult the Edmonton Clinic Construction Thread in the GUD forum.


How much is research lab space and how much clinical and hospital facilities.?????


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

To be honest, I don't really know.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Looks like a great scheme anyway kay:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

ilikehotdogsalot said:


> can you say 28 days later?


The site will only be licensed to carry out work on Category 3 Pathogens, no Catergory 4 Pathogen work is carried out at Mill Hill.

Most Category 4 Pathogen work is now carried out almost exclusively at the high security Porton Down Labs in Wiltshire.

The idea for this new site is to create a research and clinical school of excellence by mixing clinic skills with the research skills.
The Sloane Kettering Institute in New York is a good example of what they wish to create.

This will be a massive scheme because it will combines the clinical and research facilities and expertise of the University College Hospital 
London which is one of the largest research hospitals in Europe and includes the London Hospital for Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, 
Heart Hospital, National Hospital for Neurology and Neurosurgery, Elizabeth Garrett Anderson Unit etc and other nearby cancer centres such 
as those at Great Ormond Street with the National Institute for Medical Research, Cancer Research UK and numerous other agencies.

London already has the Institute of Cancer Research based around the Royal Marsden and has world class research at the five
medical schools - Queen Marys, UCL, Kings, Imperial and St George's - and this new scheme will further enhance London's 
reputation as a bio-medical centre of excellence. 

UK Specialist Cancer Institutes - http://science.cancerresearchuk.org/research/researchinstitutes/?version=1

Queen Mary's College of Medicine (Barts & Royal London) also recently set up a Cancer Institute.

http://www.cancer.qmul.ac.uk/index.html


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*Mega-merger creates biggest NHS trust*

http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsande...ewssummary/news_1-10-2007-9-27-3?newsid=18834

A mega-merger of some of London’s leading teaching hospitals and Imperial College to create the UK’s first academic health science centre has taken place to ensure that the UK remains at the forefront of academic medicine and treatment. St Mary’s NHS Trust and Hammersmith Hospital, which already embraces the Charing Cross Hospital, will join with Imperial College and its medical school to create the Imperial College Healthcare NHS Trust, the largest single NHS organisation in the country with a combined teaching, research and treatment budget of close to £1bn a year. The merger resembles that of the powerful academic health centres in the US, such as those at Stanford, Harvard and the John Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore, the top-ranked US hospital for 17 years running. Imperial is rated as one of the world’s top five universities for bio-medical research while Hammersmith and St Mary’s Trusts rate in the top three in the UK for quality of care and clinical performance. The UK has the scope to create five or six academic health science centres, with University College hospitals, and Guy’s and Thomas’s already exploring such links in London. 

Financial Times 06.10.07


*World's Top 100 Bio-Medicine Universities 2006* - http://www.fe.ugm.ac.id/pdf/top_100_in_biomedicine.pdf

Guys and St Thomas's (part of Kings College London) plan to open an Academic Health Centre, and the planned new joint
UCHL/Cancer Research UK/NIMR - Academic Health Centre based around the proposed Kings Cross development would be
one of the largest in the world.

*"Comprehensive" Biomedical Research Centres* 

Cambridge University Hospitals NHS - University of Cambridge

Guy's & St Thomas' NHS Foundation Trust - King's College London

Hammersmith Hospitals NHS Trust & St Mary's Hospital NHS Trust - Imperial College London

Oxford Radcliffe Hospitals NHS Trust - Oxford University

University College London Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust -University College London 


*"Specialist" Biomedical Research Centres *


Great Ormond Street Childrens Hospital - UCL Institute of Child Health - [highlight]Paediatrics[/highlight]

Moorfields Eye Hospital - UCL Institute of Ophthalmology - [highlight]Ophthalmology[/highlight]

Newcastle upon Tyne Hospitals NHS Trust - University of Newcastle upon Tyne - [highlight]Ageing[/highlight]

Royal Liverpool & Broadgreen University Hospitals NHS Trust - University of Liverpool- [highlight]Microbial Diseases[/highlight]

Royal Marsden NHS Foundation Trust - Institute of Cancer - [highlight]Cancer[/highlight]

South London and Maudsley NHS Trust - Institute of Psychiatry & Mental Health - [highlight]Psychaiatry and Mental Health Research[/highlight]



> Strength in large numbers
> 
> Why the world’s biggest lab is key to a healthy future
> 
> ...


----------

